# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  А что вы знаете о своих детях? Танцуй, Росси

## TrieN

сразу говорю. Не надо оставлять сообщения типо: "Мои дети не такие испорченные" или "Хаха слава богу у меня сын"(не обольщайтесь, мальчики еще и хуже) 

ШКОЛЬНИЦА))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :Ok:  

Она курит сигареты с ментолом,
По субботам пропускает школу,
Не упускает шанса вновь напиться,
Безумно любит веселиться. :Ok:  

Парней предпочитает лишь постарше,
Думает что в мире всех краше.
Спит на биологии в понедельник,
В общем, лучший массовик-затейник.

Записки пишет в школу по привычке,
Чтоб прикурить вновь покупает спички,
Деньги на книги потратит на пиво, :Pivo:  
с пиво ведь круто и с пивом красиво. :Pivo:  

Соблазняет информатика на уроке,
Одноклассника нечаянно шлепнет по попе.
На перемене опять в курилку, быстрее,
Вдруг покурить опять не успеет????

Домой вдруг пришла, безумно устала!
Конечно, ведь в школе выспаться мало!
Ведь пятерки себе рисовать очень сложно!
Без навыка здесь совсем невозможно!

Родители ведь наивные очень,
Класснуха уж точно не помнит их почерк!
И все вновь ей верят, забыв про предьявы,
Ведь в каждом из нас живет маленький дьявол!!!!

----------


## Лев

> ШКОЛЬНИЦА)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Классный рэп был бы, если б ритмика строк соблюдалась :flower:

----------


## TrieN

> Классный рэп был бы, если б ритмика строк соблюдалась


над ритмом я работаю, да я и не скрывала,что он у меня кособокий

----------

